# my new baby!!!! :)



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

well pulled the trigger and got a savage axis 22-250....and yes I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Very Nice!
Savage makes a great product.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

so far i love it  all i can say is yodis look out!!!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

They have some nice rifles! I'm waiting for the debut of their B-MAG .17 Win. Super Mag. in end of March early April, then I'm gonna try and get my hands on one. That's gonna be a sweet round!

Evin


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

fish4wall said:


> so far i love it  all i can say is yodis look out!!!


 Its almost scary how accurate they are out of the box. It took very little time to find the load my 12BVSS in 22-250 liked.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

eatinbass said:


> Its almost scary how accurate they are out of the box. It took very little time to find the load my 12BVSS in 22-250 liked.


a couple boxes for him


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

yea mine didn't like the winchester supreme centerfire rifle 55g rounds..but it sure did love the federal vital shok centerfire 60g...but now i cant find any...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

when and iffin you do find them better get a case.....10 boxes - 200rounds not a good time to buy any gun unless you have already located the ammo....Scott the last I saw there was a walmart that has a lot of 22-250 rounds but it might have been Winchester


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for the info bill..i found 22-250 55g in hornady at vances. but yea as soon as i find 60g i'm buying them ALL!!! LOL


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

great weapon. got one a year ago. haven't shed any blood yet, workin' too much. groundhogs better look out!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

This is the combo mine liked.
40 grain Hornady VMAX
37.9 grains Hodgdon H380
210 Federal LRP
Seated .015 off the lands


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

